# Sticky  HOW TO USE THIS FORUM



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

*Start a new thread in this post, This thread then becomes your diary, each time you want to do a diary update just reply to your own thread write as often or as little as you like! its your diary (altho remember u never know whoose reading lol).  
we want to try and keep this forum as structured as possible! so it doesnt become confusing!

thanks to anna! who suggested this forum, hopefully this will help us all to get to know each other better and will provide the chiless, with a "day in the life" look at chi ownership *


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Well this is such a good idea, what a shame it's not used more. I have to admit, today is the first time I've checked in here!


----------



## sazzle1 (Mar 18, 2007)

Maybe Xultar could start her Chi blog idea in here?


----------



## brightonbabe (Mar 15, 2008)

MY LIFE WITH BOBBY BLING. i got my 1st chi on monday 17th march i named him Bobby bling, the breeder that i got him from is very experienced and also does a lot of showing. as soon as we saw each other it was a mutual love @ 1st sight. we bonded straight away. i was so over welmed i felt i had to mail B.B,.s breeder a thousand thanks for my quality pup. it wasnt long before i was making my way to the local pet shop. "pets @ home, here i come" i bought a couple of nice chi bags, just like my own bags are for different occassions and so are Bobby blings, ie his new pink one is for hey you can look @ me. then there is his plain black one for those discreet times.


----------



## Chihuahua Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

*Missy's Growing Up*

Missy is just over 6 weeks old. She came to live with us a week ago and she is already a part of our family and she knows it!


----------



## Chihuahua Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

Missy started eating solid food yesterday! So far she's gained 2 ounces, making her a whopping 18 ounces! She's such a big girl!!


----------



## kelankin (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello im new to the forum and having problems using it, i dont know how to ad a post thread to introduce my self and my chihuahua's.


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Can't believe Max is a year old to day Happy Birthday MAX


----------



## myknitt (Jun 2, 2012)

I think this is very interested. =)
I am now start doing my blog then.. LOL


----------



## jennifer Oaks (Jul 7, 2013)

Yeah it is a good idea to do. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennifer Oaks (Jul 7, 2013)

10/20/13- subject: GIZMO 
I finally gotten litte gizmo to be more bonded toward me. It took time but he gotten used to me and when very first two weeks of bring him home he was so shy and scared and I, knowing it takes time getting him adjusted to his new home. He gotten attached to me two older girls three years earlier and they gotten attached to him as well. But he still got a lot a work ahead of him as far of being crate trained and dog training but I glad I have gotten him beside him being so shy, he is also so sweet and affectionate. :thumbup:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

